# Zucker crafting signpost ~ CLOSED



## Mikaiah

not sure why I can't lock threads in this board, but closing up for now! gonna be busy rest of night most likely.


title.
his house is aaaaaall the way in the back, follow the path up when you get in, pass the bridge, up the incline, and he's the house on the right. ^^
I don't need payment, but if you have the extra time, feel free to water flowers in my garden patch, it's the middle bit and can be jumped to via the small platforms in the river.

please exit via airport!

post here and I'll dm you the dodo~ might be afk ingame but i'm checking stuff here


----------



## doetothelindsay

I'd like to come!


----------



## fleaster

I would love to come if he is still crafting! I can water your flowers as well.


----------



## icecreamcheese

hey is it still relevant?


----------



## Mikaiah

sorry guys forums are ungodly slow for me. dming codes rn


----------



## xiheeet

Hello!! I would love to come by :">


----------



## kaitiekins141

if he is still crafting can i stop by?


----------



## lele

Can I stop by please


----------



## B4100

Can I visit please?


----------

